# what to watch out for



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

i am wanting to try soil for substrate. what should i look for and look out for in choosing a soil at the store. i do not plan to go to my lfs as they are the only one around for 40 miles and charge and arm and a leg for everything. thank for the help


----------



## DGalt (Jul 1, 2008)

do you want to try something like mineralized soil? because there is a sticky about that. then there is stuff like aquasoil and eco complete. depends on exactly what you're looking for / what you're trying to achieve.


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

You don't have to get fancy, pool filter sand will work and you can pick it up locally at any pool/spa store for around $10 for a 50lb bag. While it's an inert substrate like Fluorite/Eco/SMS/SAS it's the cheapest and easiest to clean and it comes in a few different colors depending on your local stores.

You will need to add fert tabs and/or dose fertz in your water column but depending on what your trying to grow you'll need to do that with anything.

- Brad


----------



## clearleaf (Oct 4, 2008)

If you don't want to go expensive 'hi tech' substrates that are only accessible at specialty stores (turface pro league, eco-complete, etc), then stick with 'topsoil' or 'potting soil'. I would probably stick with anything that said 'topsoil' on the label, generally less organic materials like little bits of wood and such. Still will want to sift it out, though. Some use a screen, I used a colander.

You'll still need gravel, though, or something to cap the soil.


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

ok thanks clear leaf. mainly what i was wondering is is there any chemicals in topsoil/potting soil i need to watch for like some additive that would harm fish or shrimp. could normal mirical grow potting soil work or does it have to be the organic


----------

